# No more rain dances please!



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

We are getting hammered here in Texas. The Brazos river is at 121 1/2 feet already with another storm almost here. Some family has already evacuated from near the river.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been following all the events, some incredible things have happened, our forcast rains have not happened yet but we had a storm yesterday with a bit of hail thrown in - weather people were a bit off on that one. Really dry spring around here. One extreme to the next.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Vegas has had a few rains. no flooding or the like. But it is a rare sight here. We've had Rain at the cabin in Seligman AZ also, but again nothing more than normal.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

send that rain this way . we could really use it.


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)




----------

